# Five Pawns Wholesale



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Hi Fellow vendors 

We would really love to offer wholesale on our next batch of Five Pawns, as with everything minimum order quantity will be 10 bottles per flavour (For the resellers on this forum) all other retailers will have to order a minimum of 20 bottles per flavour.

If you are interested please pop me a mail on sharri@vapeking.co.za to get an order form, im looking at you @Cape vaping supplies (Because I know you wanted last time)  of course any of the other retailers are also welcome to order.

This includes all 10 flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This includes all 10 flavours



I just realised it's Pawns and not Prawns! Looking at the web site now I finally get the Chess connection. 

And I thought they only had 5 flavours?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just realised it's Pawns and not Prawns! Looking at the web site now I finally get the Chess connection.
> 
> And I thought they only had 5 flavours?



lol that is hilarious 

They did originally only have 5 but at the end of this month they are officially launching another 5  I posted about them in the Five Pawns incoming thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/14)

And the members on this forum?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Matthee said:


> And the members on this forum?



Haha you are welcome to buy in wholesale too if you like  will allow us to bring in more and more stock 

by the way  Bowdens mate has been ordered @Matthee will let you know soon as it is here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I posted about them in the Five Pawns incoming thread



Whoops... my bad...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... my bad...



Easy mistake


----------



## devdev (18/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol that is hilarious
> 
> They did originally only have 5 but at the end of this month they are officially launching another 5  I posted about them in the Five Pawns incoming thread



Apparently the 5 pawns represent the 5 different basic tastes that the human nervous system can detect:

Sweet, Salty, Sour, Bitter & Umami.

I don't know what Umami is, but I know it is Japanese. These 5 tastes are supposedly blended/balanced in 5 Prawn mixes


----------



## Andre (18/2/14)

devdev said:


> Apparently the 5 pawns represent the 5 different basic tastes that the human nervous system can detect:
> 
> Sweet, Salty, Sour, Bitter & Umami.
> 
> I don't know what Umami is, but I know it is Japanese. These 5 tastes are supposedly blended/balanced in 5 Prawn mixes


Answer is here:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/page-4#post-11709

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/14)

Yummy, so we must order 10 bottles then @Stroodlepuff?

I am also a retailer. I retail them to myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

10 bottles per flavour and you get wholesale pricing


Silver1 said:


> Yummy, so we must order 10 bottles then @Stroodlepuff?
> 
> I am also a retailer. I retail them to myself


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Yummy, so we must order 10 bottles then @Stroodlepuff?
> 
> I am also a retailer. I retail them to myself



I'm so with you on this one Silver!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 10 bottles per flavour and you get wholesale pricing



Whoops! Missed the *per flavour* fine print!


----------



## Silver (18/2/14)

Ouch. Missed that. 
I got quite excited for a moment. 
LOL

Do you think your next batch will be more expensive than R350 per bottle for retail pricing? Given the Rand


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ouch. Missed that.
> I got quite excited for a moment.
> LOL
> 
> Do you think your next batch will be more expensive than R350 per bottle for retail pricing? Given the Rand



We are hoping to order a much bigger batch so that should knock the prices down a bit, we dont want to raise the prices at all so even if we take a bit of a knock on the markup its fine. If we do raise the prices it wont be by much at all, maybe about R10.00 at most


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ouch. Missed that.
> I got quite excited for a moment.
> LOL
> 
> Do you think your next batch will be more expensive than R350 per bottle for retail pricing? Given the Rand



We are hoping to order a much bigger batch so that should knock the prices down a bit, we dont want to raise the prices at all so even if we take a bit of a knock on the markup its fine. If we do raise the prices it wont be by much at all, maybe about R10.00 at most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/14)

So does that mean a minimum of 50 bottles or or 10 bottles of a single flavour?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

it is a minimum of 50 bottles @BhavZ


----------



## Zodiac (18/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> So does that mean a minimum of 50 bottles or or 10 bottles of a single flavour?


I suppose its a minimum of 10 bottles per flavour, and there are 5 flavours, which brings us to the 50 bottles


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> I suppose its a minimum of 10 bottles per flavour, and there are 5 flavours, which brings us to the 50 bottles



correcto


----------

